# North Georgia Traditional Archery Club - March Shoot



## dutchman (Feb 22, 2015)

Sunday, March 1 is the next installment of the 2015 3-D season at NGTA.

You'll find us at:
2295 Lee Land Road
Gainesville, GA 30507

Shoot fees:
Members - $5 per member
Non-members - $10 per person
Family Rate - $15 per family 
First time visitors to our club shoot for free.

Lunch will be available. We ask for a $5 per person donation for anyone eating lunch to help defray the cost of the food.

20 targets set in the woods to challenge your skill and provide a day of fun in the outdoors.

We'll start about 9:00 a.m. and pull targets at 3:30 p.m.

Our hosts for this shoot are Bill Duvall and Dennis Rice.

We shoot rain or shine, sleet or snow. Come out and join us for a great time!


----------



## Dennis (Feb 22, 2015)

Me and Bill Duval will be hosting the shoot this coming weekend and we will be there on Saturday to set up the course and I have some ideas on some target set up. Here are a few ideas I have. Do any of you have some ideas you would like to see.

Running pig
Deer under the log
Bear in the barrel
Buck behind 2 does


----------



## fountain (Feb 22, 2015)

Hey guys.  Its been a while since I've visited, but I thought about y'all this week.  I was up in Gainesville working the ice storms and actually saw the entrance to your club.  Of all the shoots we traveled to when we were shooting trad bows, we never made it up to the ngt shoot.

How hard was the range hit with downed trees and such?  We were sent home Saturday.  How was the weather after then?


----------



## Dennis (Feb 22, 2015)

We will find out saturday


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Feb 23, 2015)

Maybe the ice clear out some of those saplings and trees that jump out and snag your arrows.


----------



## dutchman (Feb 23, 2015)

I'm guessing that the ice storm left us with a bunch of brand new, never been used before, Indian trail trees. Probably so many that our resident Natives will be walking in circles...LOL.

All y'all come see us on Sunday!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Feb 23, 2015)

dutchman said:


> I'm guessing that the ice storm left us with a bunch of brand new, never been used before, Indian trail trees. Probably so many that our resident Natives will be walking in circles...LOL.



You just had to go and do it, didn't ya...


----------



## dutchman (Feb 23, 2015)

Barry Duggan said:


> You just had to go and do it, didn't ya...



Well, you know me...


----------



## dutchman (Feb 26, 2015)

Back up to the top with this. We shoot on Sunday! This Sunday!


----------



## dpoole (Feb 27, 2015)

fountain said:


> Hey guys.  Its been a while since I've visited, but I thought about y'all this week.  I was up in Gainesville working the ice storms and actually saw the entrance to your club.  Of all the shoots we traveled to when we were shooting trad bows, we never made it up to the ngt shoot.
> 
> How hard was the range hit with downed trees and such?  We were sent home Saturday.  How was the weather after then?



OH BOY down trees GENE can set up target set ups Dan would be proud of


----------



## Shane Whitlock (Feb 27, 2015)

We are finally going to make it up there. Looking forward to some fine fellowship and foam killing.


----------



## dutchman (Feb 28, 2015)

Well, we do in fact have a bunch of fresh NDN trail trees on the place now. A good work crew came this morning and did some cutting and clearing so the roads and trails are open. We are ready to receive guests tomorrow and Bill and Dennis have a good meal planned. Plus, we took delivery of a new Porta-Pottie this morning so the ladies will have a spider free place. So, you have no reason not to come and shoot with us tomorrow. Thanks to Bill, Dennis, Bill, James, Paul, Dave, Gordie, and Roger for the help this morning. Y'all are top notch!


----------



## Gordief (Feb 28, 2015)

excellent course set-up... just the right amount of turkeys. 

all targets inside " my affective" range...


----------



## Al33 (Feb 28, 2015)

dutchman said:


> Thanks to Bill, Dennis, Bill, James, Paul, Dave, Gordie, and Roger for the help this morning. Y'all are top notch!



Thanks guys!!! Hope to make up in the morning.


----------



## Triple C (Feb 28, 2015)

Last month was my 1st shoot with you guys and it was a blast.  Unfortunately I can't make it tomorrow but wish all a great day with many blessings and good fellowship!


----------



## jjy (Feb 28, 2015)

I plan on getting there in the morning. This will be my second trip to shoot at NGTA. Looking forward to it.


----------



## pine nut (Feb 28, 2015)

Come on out its gonna be a doozy!


----------



## TWO GUNS (Feb 28, 2015)

Gonna make it around 12 I hope


----------



## Al33 (Mar 1, 2015)

As always, a great day and shoot at NGTA despite the cold and damp. I had not planned on taking any Tomies (pics ) but when I saw Julie gathering up the kids archery gear, arrows, hats, mittens and more to take them on the course I just had to take a few. Note she was toting three bows. What a mom!!!! 

Thanks all for a great time and fellowship!!!


----------



## Todd Cook (Mar 1, 2015)

Had a great time shooting with you today Al, as well as John and David.  I didn't expect to make this one but we did. Good times!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Mar 2, 2015)

The kids there had a ball. Good shoot and thanks to Dennis and Bill.


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (Mar 2, 2015)

Enjoyed it yesterday.  Good to see everyone again. Thanks to all who put on a great shoot yesterday. The weather cleared up just enough to allow a rain-free round. Hope to see all y'all again in April. 

Am I correct in my thinking that the April Shoot will be on the 12th rather than the 5th because the 5th is Easter Sunday?


----------



## Al33 (Mar 2, 2015)

Todd Cook said:


> Had a great time shooting with you today Al, as well as John and David.  I didn't expect to make this one but we did. Good times!



I am so glad I got to shoot with you and Michelle. Michelle is and OUTSTANDING shot. The ladies better bring their A game if they want to take the TBG championship title from her this year.


----------



## dutchman (Mar 2, 2015)

TIMBERGHOST said:


> Am I correct in my thinking that the April Shoot will be on the 12th rather than the 5th because the 5th is Easter Sunday?



Yes. Our April shoot will be held on the second Sunday due to Easter being on the first Sunday.


----------



## TNGIRL (Mar 2, 2015)

Looks like everyone had a great time! 
Glad Al took some pics!!! Julie is a great Mom and juggler of boy's bows/arrows!!!
Jeff and I went to Tannehill on Friday and Saturday...all day early to late and by Sunday I was totally pooped and just wanted to be lazy! He said it was okay, as he worked on alot of "Jeff projects" for the TBG shoot in 2 weeks.


----------

